# Can I take our pup out in public @ 8 weeks?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd say yes, just limit it to people interactions- not doggie ones! I've been reading 'Before Puppy' by Ian Dunbar and he suggests a puppy meeting 100 people before 12 weeks. Gotta get started somewhere!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd suggest doing that on the way there. The pup is most likely not going to like the car too much, especially for two hours. Taking him out in public away from home and exposing him to lots of unfamilar sights and sounds might be scary for him to. If it were me I would want to get the pup home becuase that will also be unfamilar and take some getting used to. After hes adjusted to the home for a few days then start introducing him to new stuff and people, which is very important. 

Not to mention the risk for disease. Parvo is very nasty and a pup that young is at risk more than any other dog for a little of bad bugs. I would also recomend getting to see his vet just to make sure everything is all good before taking him out to meet the world. You will have many years of bringing your dog everywhere with you.

On the contrary the pup may like a break from being in the car for 2 hours straight. But I think the health risks just aren't worth it. Let's see what the more educated members have to say, this is all just IMHO. There are many members on here with vast knowlege that can tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

In my opinion absolutely. Just avoid places that might have had unvaccinated dogs. Carry your pup through pet shops but don't let them get on the floor.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree that it is risky to take a puppy into public places before its shots are completed at 16 weeks. "Public places" include any place where there may be dog feces. In addition to parvo virus, organisms such as coccidia, which can cause severe dehydration can live in soils for long periods of time. 
You will also probably find that your brand new, never been on a leash puppy may not be very cooperative about walking around a new place on lead with you--you could carry him of course. Remember that he will find the trip home overwhelming in itself--new people, new smells, no mom or littermates. 
Good luck and enjoy your new baby!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It all depends on you--but if you do it, just do it carefully. If you want to stop on the way back avoid resting areas as they get a lot of dog traffic from who knows where.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Looks like a mixed bag. I plan to ask our breeder the day we pick him up but we're trying to plan our day ahead of time which is why i'm asking now.

But now I'm wondering how careful I have to be while out for walks in our neighborhood. We have a lot of dogs in our neighborhood. It's a new development with a good amount of houses & we live on a cul de sac with a pretty big grassy area that a lot of the neighbors walk their dog in. Is this going to be an issue having him out & about playing outside & not in our backyard?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

KimZay said:


> Thanks for the responses. Looks like a mixed bag. I plan to ask our breeder the day we pick him up but we're trying to plan our day ahead of time which is why i'm asking now.
> 
> But now I'm wondering how careful I have to be while out for walks in our neighborhood. We have a lot of dogs in our neighborhood. It's a new development with a good amount of houses & we live on a cul de sac with a pretty big grassy area that a lot of the neighbors walk their dog in. Is this going to be an issue having him out & about playing outside & not in our backyard?


Anywhere you take your puppy where dogs have or may have defecated is risky. You just have to weight the pros and cons and decide for yourself. 

*Personally* I took mine to select places at 8 weeks knowing that she already had her first shots, and knowing that I wanted to work on socializing. Obviously I didn't take her to the dog park, but I did take her to visit places that were little to no dog traffic (such as work). But I also knew that I was taking a risk.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

Puppy socialization is sooo important, waiting until 12 or 14, let alone 16 weeks is way too late to start the process. I would recommend taking your puppy home to settle for a few days and then start your adventures in places that unknown other dogs are not likely to have visited. That will give him a bit of time to settle and bond with you and for you to become super observant of his body language.

Socialization is about -positive- (not negative or neutral) experiences with lots of people, appropriate healthy adult animals, sounds, sights, smells, surfaces, etc. You need to be comfortable utilizing treats and toys to be sure of -positive and enjoyable- experiences. Socialization does not end when the primary socialization period ends around 12-16 weeks. Lately I've had a ton of adult dogs come into class... they -had- been to puppy class but there the socialization stopped and now it's taking a lot of work to help these teams out.

When my last puppy came home, we had a 11 hour drive, so we were careful at the rest stops to carry him and then let him pee far away from the 'close' grassy areas that other people were likely to use and we did stop for an hour to visit one of my 4-H kids at her college. My puppy was used to traveling, going new places, and having good experiences with all of those things because the breeder put in a lot of effort for all of that. I would have preferred not having to stop, but it wasn't quite an option!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link RedogDogs.

I'd love to hear some suggestions for "safe" places to take our dog for socialization for the time being. Please keep in mind that it's still really cold out, snowing & I have a 3 yr old. I'm a stay at home mom though so I have the time during the day to be out & about with them. We do plan to enroll him in puppy kindergarden.

I'm really paranoid now. Paranoid that I won't be able to socialize him enoug and also paranoid that he's going to catch something while we're out.

At what age do they complete their shots? 16 weeks? I just figured I'd get this info from my vet but now I'm curious.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Bogart was about 10 weeks old when I took him into public places. When I took the dogs to petsmart I put Bogart into the shopping card (being careful that he wouldn't get out) he loved it and he got to see everything. The people could pat him and he was a happy boy. I took him to parks here were he would encounter jogger, bike riders, and Babystrollers. Also it was a park where dogs had to be walked on leash so no free encounters with off leash dogs. He did really well and socialising was a breeze that way.
Enjoy your pup and if you take your pup into town maybe think about a backpack to put him in so can see everything but is off the ground and feels safe. I personaly wouldn't take him so early after picking him up from the Breeder. Let him come home first and relax.
All the best,
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

KimZay said:


> ...we live on a cul de sac with a pretty big grassy area that a lot of the neighbors walk their dog in. Is this going to be an issue having him out & about playing outside & not in our backyard?


This is the one thing I'd be careful of, letting your puppy where many dogs eliminate until he's fully vaccinated (this includes dog parks & walking in pet stores). Other than that, I wouldn't be too worried.

As for sight seeing on the way home, your puppy isn't going to walk calmly by your side on a leash, you'll probably have to carry him. IMO, it doesn't sound like much fun. Your puppy is going to be a little nervous and I think getting home and settled might be the best for him.

Don't forget to post pictures!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The day after I brought my last pup home we were at a big dog show. I carried out to potty and took her to the farthest reaches, so there was theoretically less doggy traffic there. We also started puppy class with in a week of coming home. 

I definitely err on the side of more exposure rather than less at a young age. I would definitely avoid dog parks and places like Petsmart/Petco (unless in the basket like Bogart). Definitely get the pup enrolled in a class (start looking now, you wouldn't want to find out the class filled up).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

have a properly fitted collar that he cant 'back out' of..
And your own poop bags! 
Weigh your risks and as RedDog said....think 'positive experiences'....find older puppy safe dogs...gentle children...
I have had good luck at the entrance of Walmart....Lowes ...
Downtown near the children's museum.
In our area we have lots of dogs....but rarely see one off leash...
We dont have a stray dog problem...so I get young puppies out at 8 weeks....


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

carry the pup around and you'll be all set, stop in high traffic areas like hyannis, chatham or there is some big outdoor mall area near the bridges that i can't remember. pup will get so many "drive by" pettings and so many people will stop you to pet him, you'll easily meet 50 people that day.

we did the cape at week 12, he was already at roughly 150 people by then, easily toppped 300 by the end of week 12 due to the cape. 

they love their goldens and labs out there.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Before Eleanor completed all of her shots, I avoided walking anywhere I knew there were dogs that I did not know. Since I know most of the dogs and owners in our neighborhood, I simply asked about their vaccination records and planned my walks accordingly. I also took Eleanor to play with friends who had dogs that were good with puppies and also were vaccinated. This was what my vet recommended and was what she has done with her own dogs.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

please, no matter what anyone says, avoid parks of any kind and stores such as petsmart (if you have to, carry him) until he's entirely vaccinated. 

i've been there and done it with parvo and it's nothing glamorous.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

One of my favorite places to take a puppy is Starbucks or a coffee shop. Lots of foot traffic, so LOTS of people coming in and out wanting to meet your puppy! 

Although it is snowing where you are so it might not be as easy of a task.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Your core vaccines will be done at 16 weeks. At that point you'd be safe for Petco and other dogs. 

I think LibertyMe gave you some great ideas. Standing by entrances at Walmart or Lowes. There won't be any doggies (or shouldn't anyway) and lots of human interaction. What about when/if you drop your child at preschool- that would be great interaction with children. Just make sure it is all positive- nobody is too rough and that he doesn't get spooked or scared. Invited friends over to the house- have them bring their dogs if they're fully vaccinated and good with puppies. That would give good interactions with other dogs early on so you wouldn't have to wait.

As you can tell, I'm in the camp of socialization outweighs potential for illness. I'll be doing this for future puppy, obviously not wrecklessly but I'll be doing the above things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would use caution - carry the pup when in doubt about dog traffic and avoid doggie places as mentioned above. If you know people who have older healthy dogs, ask if you can come over with the puppy.

I just received an email this week that the shoreline in CT is seeing Parvo cases. I do not know if it is true but as tonisaysss mentioned, caution is sometimes a good thing.

People shopping malls are good for meeting people especially with golden pups


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Another idea is to have small informal puppy parties. Invite in small groups friends to come meet the puppy. Have them come wearing or carrying strange objects such as baseball hats, umbrellas, etc. Have a bowl of kibble or treats that you want to give out near the door have the puppy meet and greet and get the treat. Again do it in small groups so you can control the situation. On the invite explain that all those coming to the party must follow the rules. And list your rules such as no petting puppy on entry unless puppy is in a sit, pet under the chin instead of over the head, no bending over top of the pup. No fast movement just slow. etc. Parties can be as small as you, your child and another mom and your childs friend. after a few minutes or 10 or twenty let the pup go potty then if the kids want more active play put the pup in the crate and let the kids have a great play date. etc.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I carried Willow to lots of places when she was a pup. The day after she came home I sneeked her into the supermarket where I worked (around the back) and she spent an hour playing with my manager in his office! 

I also had 'safe' dogs over to play and took her to my friend's houses.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

I also sneaked my Jamie into work hehehehe, I worked at Curves (womens gym)at the time and was the manager so I thought what the heck I can do what I like lol
My vet at the time wasnt so keen on him being put down in public before he'd had all his vaccines. His palymate was a 10 week old pug at the time, they sure had some fun!


----------

